# Odd finds from Kentucky



## OffShoreMedic (Feb 18, 2017)

Here are a few odd finds that we've made on our land in Kentucky. 

I'm certain that not all of them are from human hands but if anyone has input as to what they are please share the wisdom. 

Thanks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 18, 2017)

Cool. Thanks for showing.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like hematite that was engraved on.  And another piece that was exhausted all the way through from usage. Last one looks like a maul.  Where in KY?


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for the input KYHH. Everything was found in the Albany area.


----------



## Tentwing (Feb 18, 2017)

Interesting finds thanks for sharing. That whole area up there is rich in artifacts. I fly fish the Cumberland River north of Albany once in awhile , and pick up points and pieces frequently.

Tentwing


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 19, 2017)

There's a tobacco patch just down the road from Albany, near Burkesville, that I've found a TON of points and artifacts in, but more than anything else, I've found fossils of sea creatures.


----------

